# Offyourmarks - Jag Paramount. Major work needed.



## Offyourmarks

Introduction

I thought that I would take time to post this one up on the forum - reasons being that it provided me with some great challenges and tested my patience and ability to return it to the owner in a condition that I am happy with.

It's strange how things progress with detailing. I can usually always find something that I want to improve. Almost to a point that I get frustrated having to accept that maybe that rds has to stay there. That said there is always a safe limit that can never be crossed, however with paintwork it has to be as perfect as possible and I like to find ways to try and achieve that state.

The Car

This is one that was booked in a few months ago - so I've been looking forward to it coming in. Purely because I knew it would be a handful, and the owner was passionate about his car - always a motivator for me. The car itself is not really my bag, however I can appreciate the colour (very similar to my car!) and the fact that it is fairly rare. It's a Jaguar XKR Paramount and approximately 3 years old.

The Detail

First was the washing process - standard fare for me by now. Pre wash via Karcher at 50 deg encouraged by a mix of APC and water to get working on the heavy deposits and chemical staining. Following the pre wash, it was hand washed and dried via the blower. Any remaining tar deposits safely dissolved with tardis. I then clayed using an old favourite - Zymöl Lehm clay; gently removing some remaining tree sap and various inclusions from within the paint surface (due to the work carried out by Paramount, inevitably it has to go into a body shop with all forms of airborne contamination.

Ok - car was now ready for inspection. The shots here hint at what was in store, however nowhere near reflect the true state. Some later photos in the write-up give a better feel.



















I started by removing all I could; number plates bonnet vents etc and set about testing on the bonnet. Paint readings were taken revealing a healthy ' it's had some paint' thickness. Immediately I found IP was giving trouble and clumping on the bonnet however the defect were easily being removed. Same story with FF, so ended up with #83 DACP on sonus white. After the bonnet was complete I raised the car and dropped onto the O/S front wing. This had swirling evident, however the main issues were very deep scratches in many places.



















The wing paint was of a different composition and as a result I changed approach, eventually settling for the might of 3M FCP to make any sort of headway even on the swirling.

Heres the same section as above after 2 good passes - Not happy at all with the remaining RDS.










After a close inspection, i knew i could safely remove them










So the Mirka was called into action



















After careful PTG readings I set about removing the wet sanding inflictions to reveal the finish I was happy with










Same story with the next panel - O/S door and rear wing

This approach was consistent with the whole car. Here's another stream on the N/S door














































A close up of the wet-sanding finish










I had to reach for a more aggressive set up here using again the 3M FCP mixed with 3M UF










and then finish with UF on Megs polishing pad to remove and inflicted marring




























excuse the fluff from the M/F ( immediately discarded )










Now the tailgate was simply awful



















same again




























even at acute angled lighting the correction stood up well









Every area was corrected





































lights were improved also but some deep scratched evaded full removal










and after










The above work took a full 2 days

When I arrived in on day 3 the car was waiting for final finishing










It was all finished with 3M UF on a blue 3M waffle.

I then wiped down with IPA and then Zymöl HD cleansed the paintwork. After which Zymöl Royale was applied.

Then onto the interior, wet extraction was in order fro the mats










Then compressed air to remove all interior dusting



















rubber inserts from doors removed and thoroughly cleaned










All seals fed with Zymöl Seal, all glass cleansed inside and out.
Leather cleansed and fed with Zymöl. All other finishing routes followed such as exhausts, seals, tyres, alloys and tyres

OK after a second buff with Zymöl Field Glaze to remove sweating the car was looking real nice. Heres some finals to show the depth and clarity achieved overall























































note the similarity to my lapis blue car in the background (however mines got 2 layers on lol)




























Overall a very satisfying and rewarding job - just over 3 days work and around 30 hours.

Thanks for reading

Best Regards

Matt


----------



## Buzzsaw

I'm speechless thats probably one of the best correction jobs i've seen - it looks like you could dive into the finish - the depth on the final shots is amazing - great write up!


----------



## Silva1

:doublesho impressive work

brilliant, great reflections


----------



## Detail My Ride

That is Stunning.

Not only the detail, but the car, and your awesome unit!!!  

:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Inspirational, it really amazes me what can be achieved on what looked like a car that has had some pretty poor care in the past. Truly stunning and great write up.

Gav


----------



## Envy Car Care

Stunning, cant say anymore Matt!


----------



## A20 LEE

That looks incredible matt. Awesome job.


----------



## Scud

Awesome job you done there Matt, cant see the finished pics up a the mo......You also have a sweet setup at that unit saves a lot of back ache i bet.


----------



## Silva1

that is a prity damm nice unit :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs

Amazing too say the least

I've seen them type of swirls and rds somewhere before!!

Oh yeah on the F-150 I'm currently doing but i'm not brave enough yet to get a mirka onto it

The transformation there is just simply stunning and the unit is just jaw dropping


----------



## dw0510

Awesome and nice workshop!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

very impressive. Nice work:thumb:


----------



## mattm

Very nice! I bet the owner was amazed at the difference. The unit looks great to work in as well. Very jealous of the ramp!


----------



## Mark J

F**k me that is an amazing bit of correction, an absolute credit to you fella! :thumb:

The finish is simply amazing and captured with brilliant pics, this one being the money shot !


----------



## Epoch

Fantastic pursuit of excellence Matt

I bet you were over the moon with that one.

The lift must make polishing the lowers so much easier

Great job and some nice pics too

Cheers


----------



## Neil_S

That is brilliant Matt, you have invested in the right kit to tackle even these difficult jobs, great skill


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Every bit as good as the Lotus thread - simply stunning.


----------



## Tiauguinho

Wow! Thats an amazing correction! Good job!


----------



## Deano

fook me. now thats a detail. excellent work mate.


----------



## paddy328

Just goes to show that you need to put the time in to achieve the best results. Ive said it once and i'll say it again, your imo, probably the best in the game.


----------



## sanchez

mark j said:


> F**k me that is an amazing bit of correction, an absolute credit to you fella! :thumb:
> 
> The finish is simply amazing and captured with brilliant pics, this one being the money shot !


^^^What he said, Absolutly amazing


----------



## tdm

i have a feeling this thread is going to be full of wow's and the finish youve acheived on that car deserves every one of them ! stunning :doublesho


----------



## ahaydock

Absolutely stunning correction and finish there :argie:


----------



## Mossman

SUPERB! An amazing job - seriously impressed


----------



## Wozza

Shocking state before :doublesho , and stunning results after :thumb: . Great work Matt, the finish is fantastic, I bet the lift makes it a bit easier to do the lower bits.


----------



## V3polo6n2

This detail is absolutly crazy! :argie: 

You have done a "perfect" job with using unusual techniques with big success.

Congratulation from France! :thumb:


----------



## JayDee

Stunning work. What more can you add!


----------



## Phil H

that is amazing! really amazing work. I love the workshop too! looks a dream to work there


----------



## Benny Boy

i am speechless. that looks sooooo good. and the final finish proves how much effort went into the 3 days!!! 

well done


----------



## tdekany

*Simply stunning is correct!!!*

*Wonderful reflections in your pictures*. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## CK888

Superb paint correction work, excellent write-up:thumb:


----------



## bigsyd

mat m8, if i did not know you better and having seen your work, and also at the demo with the Mirka kit.. i would have to believe them pics have been photoshoped....the quality of your work is stunning...respect m8


----------



## S-X-I

Great correction work with a perfect finish.

You unit set-up looks amazing.


----------



## GlynRS2

That is a stunning detail with an amazing finish. 

I am sure that the wet sanding with the Mirka is probably a much safer way to evenly remove severe defects like that than just going at it with harsh compounds on the rotary. Like you have demonstrated it requires careful monitoring of the paint thinkness. A top job :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE

Offyourmarks said:


> After a close inspection, i knew i could safely remove them


Whats the device your using in this pic?


----------



## Paul-T

There's a crown somewhere with your name on it Matt, I think the finish you're achieving, combined with your work ethics certainly shows up certain 'diva's' trading mainly off their name for what they are are. The results talk for you - breathtaking.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Stunning Matt


----------



## WHIZZER

MAtt top job great finish


----------



## NN1

these are the kind of details i like to see, absolute amazing results, your workshop is amazing too. how long have you been into the detailing game i personally think your right up there with the best.


----------



## ianking

Wow what a job you have done.

Even more stunning though is your workshop. It looks amazing. Very jelous indeed.


----------



## V8burble

Out there with the best of any write up that one. Stunning results, and what a job to get it there too. Respect to you indeed :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## snoop69

V8burble said:


> Out there with the best of any write up that one. Stunning results, and what a job to get it there too. Respect to you indeed :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


What he said - awesome job & very nice working conditions :thumb:


----------



## Mark M

Incredible, inspirational work!

It actually had me say "wow" when I say the transformations.

This is simply the best photograph on DW, nothing comes close.










Well done, keep them coming up


----------



## Transit

I don't normally feel the need to post on these threads, my view is _'it's very nice but that's what he's paid to do_'. Sorry.

But this is in another league, fantastic results especially when you look at the car when the work started.


----------



## EAD1969

simply fantastic !!!


----------



## johnny m

Stunning :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

stunning!!!!

It just shows how cars can be corrected with the right amount of time.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Now, after posting this work - if you dare to disagree with me when i tell you you ARE without the best detailer in the UK in my eyes, i shall come down there and kick your a$$!


----------



## AndyH

I'm speechless! Your work is simply amazing! 

You really do have an eye for perfection Matt. I remember Clark saying on the Lotus thread that you raised the bar for detailing...i think you've just done it again!

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Absolutely superb correction work there, and a beautiful machine finish. :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5

thats one of the finest finishes that I have ever seen. That must be spectacular in the flesh. Really wet finish


----------



## surgemaster

jaw droppingly beautiful :argie: 






enough said!


----------



## Rich @ PB

I'm utterly speechless... the pictures say it all. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

That is amazing :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: 

The gloss, the colour range of the metallic flake, you just upped the detailing bar by a very long way.

I dont even like Jags but seeing the finish in the photos makes me want that one


----------



## Lespaul

Absolutely stunning correction and finish there Matt :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## gerry connelly

What an amazing turn-around!


----------



## Pistol Pete

Very Very impressive, i wanna jack my job in, move and work with you.
Great looking place you got there.


----------



## Tyrrell

your car is the same as mine!!! Although mine has the aerokit on it. 

Looks like you have a great set up there mate, i'd love to work there.

You did an incredible turn around on the Jag, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Kev_mk3

fan bloody tastic sums EVERYTHING up really


----------



## Kron

That really is sublime! For me its the best detail I've seen on DW.


----------



## Gleammachine

Beautiful work and love the reflections of the bonnet,:thumb:


----------



## tminal

That turnaround is something else!:doublesho 

Not much more to add as the previous posts say it all really but absolutely stunning work!

Tony


----------



## Matt G

Thats perfect. Excellent write up. Really like the car aswell


----------



## mitch 106 gti

WOW!!! Amazing work! Stunning finish!


----------



## Offyourmarks

Epoch said:


> Fantastic pursuit of excellence Matt
> 
> I bet you were over the moon with that one.
> 
> The lift must make polishing the lowers so much easier
> 
> Great job and some nice pics too
> 
> Cheers


Thanks john - much appreciated fella - especially as the mirka inspration and demo is thanks to you and l200 steve :thumb:



paddy328 said:


> Just goes to show that you need to put the time in to achieve the best results. Ive said it once and i'll say it again, your imo, probably the best in the game.


thanks paddy mate. aye plenty of time needed. not sure about being the best though. i am honored to be considered amongst so many other top fellas and just to be in the top 10 is enough for me mate.



bigsyd said:


> mat m8, if i did not know you better and having seen your work, and also at the demo with the Mirka kit.. i would have to believe them pics have been photoshoped....the quality of your work is stunning...respect m8


thanks big fella! must admit - would'nt mind photoshop if i could get it for nowt. would love to learn how to put a frame around the pics. cheers mate



A20 LEE said:


> Whats the device your using in this pic?


It an illuminated magnifier. its a russian item bought from some oddment shop whilst on holiday. good to determine if a scratch has gone throught cc etc



Shine On said:


> There's a crown somewhere with your name on it Matt, I think the finish you're achieving, combined with your work ethics certainly shows up certain 'diva's' trading mainly off their name for what they are are. The results talk for you - breathtaking.


behave you  thanks mate :thumb:



Finerdetails said:


> stunning!!!!
> 
> It just shows how cars can be corrected with the right amount of time.


true mate. :thumb:



Clark said:


> Now, after posting this work - if you dare to disagree with me when i tell you you ARE without the best detailer in the UK in my eyes, i shall come down there and kick your a$$!


well i dont so you better pack your lucky socks and come down here then  
you guys are a big inspiration for me ( and many others too i guess) as you know mate. :buffer: :thumb:

Thanks to all for reading and giving such great feedback and comments. its ok standing back after the end of a grueller and thinking it looks great, but when you guys think so too then its even better!

just to answer a few other too - the ramp makes a big difference to the back pain! i'm getting on a bit ( well 34 ) and must admit to really suffering with back problems due to an old american football injury years ago. its a huge help and also helps me get all the awkward bits.

thanks again

matt


----------



## Clark @ PB

> well i dont so you better pack your lucky socks and come down here then


I was just saying to Rich this morning i think a road trip down south is in order this summer to come and inspect this shed that you seem to call a detailing centre


----------



## NKS

WOW that is truely awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks

Clark said:


> I was just saying to Rich this morning i think a road trip down south is in order this summer to come and inspect this shed that you seem to call a detailing centre


would be well pleased if you did! - me and the wife are thinking of a break sometime in summer and thinking of scotland so maybe save you a trip and call in. :wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Offyourmarks said:


> would be well pleased if you did! - me and the wife are thinking of a break sometime in summer and thinking of scotland so maybe save you a trip and call in. :wave:


Even better, we have better "driving" roads up here anyways


----------



## Bigpikle

only just found this so have to leap in and add my comments - simply stunning and incredible finish :thumb: 

Never mind the unit, I like the cars in it


----------



## Epoch

Offyourmarks said:


> would be well pleased if you did! - me and the wife are thinking of a break sometime in summer and thinking of scotland so maybe save you a trip and call in. :wave:


It's scary i was talking to the other half about a few days in Scotland this year.....



Clark said:


> Even better, we have better "driving" roads up here anyways


... of course I was planning on a little detour


----------



## RP Stevie

absolutely stunning - the car and its finish, the unit everything!


----------



## Mr Mike

:doublesho :doublesho I opened this thread around an hour ago and my jaw is still hanging down.

Seriously awesome results!


----------



## Ade25

Stunning hope the owner looks after it and appreciates all the hard work you put into the amazing transformation.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Errrrr WooooooW i saw Off your marks vs ...... and knew it would be a good read, and i was not disappointed, top work mate 

James B


----------



## daveb

Fantastic mate, a real pleasure to read.
Dave


----------



## baasb

That is absolutely stunning:O
Seeing write-ups like this makes me wanna try even harder to get half as good as you


----------



## Trist

Thats an incredible job, the reflections are amazing:thumb:


----------



## rob750

Incredible job its jaw droppingly brilliant work. But how did it ever get into this state ?


----------



## Offyourmarks

rob750 said:


> Incredible job its jaw droppingly brilliant work. But how did it ever get into this state ?


thanks mate

a combination of a few things really - the owner had no clue about correct car care and had never heard of 'detailing'. also his mate owns a hand car wash company and they washed it every week. and finally its had many mods and therfore plenty of times for garages to innocently scratch the car to death! 

many thanks

matt :wave:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

That is just such an impressive turn around if i can ever end up with a finish 1/2 way close to that i will be a very happy man you most defently have raised that detailing bar keep up the top class work.


----------



## visor

thats an astonishing finish :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA

Matt,

Absolutely fascinating story and pics. A superb advert for Proper Detailing and what it has to offer.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign

Dont think ive seen a shine quite like it. Awesome.
What are the smaller compouding heads you are using and what backing plate is used with them?


----------



## jake_b

this is an amazing finish!..i'm envy..!!=P


----------



## Racer

Inspiring work...:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kadir

That is truly stunning and certainly inspiring. The unit looks simply superb. Love it.. :thumb:


----------



## Z06-Goose

Unreal. Great job. It really speaks volume of your dedication to get the job done right! :thumb:


----------



## rydawg

That is one impressive job!

Which abralon pad did you use? I have the 3000 grit.

Have you tried the 3M FCP?


----------



## Offyourmarks

rydawg said:


> That is one impressive job!
> 
> Which abralon pad did you use? I have the 3000 grit.
> 
> Have you tried the 3M FCP?


I used 4000 with little water to increase cut initially but keep pigtails down, then re finished with more water.

Yes i have used FCP - it says so in the write up 

cheers rydawg

matt


----------



## Auto Finesse

Matt just curious what was the average clear coat removal get it all down to the finish?

the boot lid must have been a fair bit?


----------



## gmblack3

Most excellent work!


----------



## L200 Steve

I love reading your write up's Matt, they reflect exactly the way that you come across in person.

A superb piece of work again mate, with a real honest attention to detail not often found.

Thank you for taking the time to share such an insperational piece of work.

:thumb:


----------



## Ollie_247

another Jaguar XKR Paramount car ill have to tell my old man to have a look im sure he will love it, and by god you have done a great job. :thumb: 

Dads car has lived at paramount and never been damaged tho


----------



## cwcad

Wonderful write up!! Terrific pictures!! Excellent results. Great techniques. Your tool selection is something I would droul over. As well as the shop with a lift. 

I do not want your shop...Ha! I want my shop to look like yours.

Thanks for the write up!!


----------



## Mr.Mexi

Hi Matt, that is amazing - what a turn around wow I'm speechless!!
Regards (tall) Rob


----------



## Offyourmarks

MK1Campaign said:


> Dont think ive seen a shine quite like it. Awesome.
> What are the smaller compouding heads you are using and what backing plate is used with them?


cheers :thumb: the smaller heads are sonus pads. the backing plate is a 3" plate - think i got from CYC iirc



james b said:


> Matt just curious what was the average clear coat removal get it all down to the finish?
> 
> the boot lid must have been a fair bit?


Hi James

I didn't calculate an average as each panle had been repainted at differet times therefore each was vastly different in thickness and paint type - therefore each was done independantly. on the tail i removed around 6 microns from wet sanding in the heavy areas.

I'm working on a new technique to determine exact amounts for this type of work in the future. will share details when happy with it. :thumb:



L200 Steve said:


> I love reading your write up's Matt, they reflect exactly the way that you come across in person.
> 
> A superb piece of work again mate, with a real honest attention to detail not often found.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share such an insperational piece of work.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for that post steve - very nice of you to say and well received too; such a well respected detailer like yourself 

thank you for all your help in the past :thumb:


----------



## dubber31

Offyourmarks said:


>


WOW! Just WOW :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

What camera???!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Offyourmarks

Hair Bear said:


> What camera???!!!! :doublesho


Nothing Special - just a £300 Lumix.


----------



## Tone Loc

Great work, and what a unit.... very impressive. And in the NW too 

Tony.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Coor blimey!

can't add to anyones else's comments other than to be amazed!


----------



## jedi-knight83

i think the words 'wow' 'amazing' ' flawless' and 'stunning' may well have been well used so far in this thread.... but they are all 100% justified.

well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katana

All the pictures just have a Photobucket thing saying bandwidth exceeded, might want to invest a in a pro account for it, or use a better hosting solution.


----------



## kk1966

^^^^Same here. Whos a popular boy then:argie:


----------



## Offyourmarks

cheers for the info

what does that mean though?

Just checked and the pics look fine to me...

matt


*****8edit, just checked on photobucket and apparently the bandwith traffic monthly allowance was fixed. had to pay to upgrade.


----------



## Dan Clark

That is such a fantastic detail!!

Top work!


----------



## detailersdomain

I love your set up it amazing!


----------



## Frothey

I hate the way people use the word so much, but that is simply awesome!


----------



## kk1966

I really dont know what to say, words cant really describe what you have achieved there. And also bearing in mind that cars always look better in the flesh than photos....is that possible. Truly outstanding. And nice workshop too.:thumb:


----------



## dazzo

I'm speechless. . . . :doublesho 
One of the best i have ever seen, :thumb:


----------



## benji330i

I really don't know what to say.

The best detail I've ever seen. Clark has been knocked into 2nd place :doublesho 

All hail the king of detailing!


----------



## needspeedindeed

Hi Matt - YOU ARE THE DADDY!! On the Jaguar site they rightly call Matt Obi Wan Kinobie - the man with magic hands.

Matt - I will PM you about doig my BRG S-type (again) in mid-March if that is ok?

John (the Jock):detailer: :driver:


----------



## m.lemon

thats some kind of magic


----------



## drive 'n' shine

WOW!! Top work Matt - going read that again as i enjoyed it so much


----------



## m500dpp

First reaction was "God you've got balls!" but after consideration its pure professionalism........


----------



## IanG

That is an absolute stunning turnaround:doublesho


----------



## lois97

Thats the cats whiskers Matt:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work Matt Jag looks simply stunning ! Considering how bad condition the paint was.:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## twoscoops

I know it is a bit of thread revival but I think it is well worth it. The finish in that jag is phenominal!


----------



## masammut

That is simply incredible - Super great job!


----------



## Ronnie

now thats a great one to revive.. Loved it the first time.. No sorry thats wron blew me away the first time infact it was one of my inspiration details as I call them! Second time around, is it as good to read? heck yes..Once again amazing work!


----------



## Trip tdi

Simply amazing, the clarity of the paint is very glossy and very sharp looking, very well done, nice car as well.


----------



## President Swirl

Bite the back of your hand stuff mate. My cap is well and truly doffed.


----------



## Michael_McL

Stunning!!


----------



## leemckenna

great work


----------



## id_doug

What a stunning finish! Absolutely great depth colour. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## athol

WOW.... Stunning !!!!


----------



## Herefordquattro

Despite being 4 years ago I'm soooo glad this was resurected.:thumb:

last 4 pics are ......speachless...hard to tell what's bonnet and what's reflection it's so deep:argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic correction you have got on the Jag stunning finish love the colour


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Nice work and crackin finish. I love a good wet sanding post.


----------



## scooby73

I cannot believe I missed this first time around.

Superb work giving a flawless finish!:thumb:


----------



## id_doug

Herefordquattro said:


> Despite being 4 years ago I'm soooo glad this was resurected.:thumb:
> 
> last 4 pics are ......speachless...hard to tell what's bonnet and what's reflection it's so deep:argie::argie:


I totally didn't realise this was a four year old post! :lol:

Still an awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## mcwharam

that looks so wet!!


----------



## ted11

stunning finish


----------



## gdavison

fantastic .. why do I physically roll up into a little ball every time I see wet sanding pics .. its like OMG its such a mess it has to be ruined for ever ...... and then magic happens


----------

